# barn, as big as it can go



## That_Girl (Aug 5, 2014)

So this winter i have pretty much maxed out the space i have available for the goats by adding a 27x13 ft lean-to onto the naked side of my great grandfather's barn!!! its a lot of fun to build for the goats (not so much fun for my wallet...) but here is a little postview of how the process turned out! 
including the original barn and the lean-to other side, im hoping its roomy enough for eight goats. i have tried to optimize their hay browsing by welding five large hay feeders and free-choice round roll hay access through 6-7'' boards. ive incorporated the possibility for two kidding stalls in the far side, and built an easily removable railing for a creep feeder for kidding season 2022.
hopefully this will allow me to raise goats while working part time. the hardest part so far has been trying to find locations for water that are not easily knocked over or pooped into...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Great job!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looks great.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Nice! That goat math makes barns small! That is why the old farms had so many outbuildings!


----------

